# Ammo for Glock 34



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I just got my Glock 34 and was wondering what anyone else here who has this gun has found to be most accurate with it. I have so far used Magtech and 2 different types of Winchester white box. All cheapo, but all fired flawlessy for the first 200 rounds I've put through it and with as good aim as I can get which is to say pretty pathetic. I did shoot better with this gun than any other I have used so far though. Love it so far.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I have shot WWB, Speer, Remington UMC, Federal, Cor Bon, Winchester Ranger from 115 gr to 147 gr, ball and JHP,regular to +P+ and everything else out of my G34. The only thing that stays consistent is it shoots better than I do.
It also never jambs or complains and will digest any and all ammo on the planet. But, it is a Glock. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

My G34 really seems to shoot well with (wait for it...)






































CCI Blazer! Yes, the cheap aluminum-cased stuff!
Some of the best groups I've shot were with various Blazer loads.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Great choice! I have the G35 and been very accurate with Remington UMC and Winchesters.


----------

